# Look what I found, And I wasn't even looking for it!



## cyberpaull (Jul 10, 2012)

First of all I realize it's not a vintage bike to most. I found a craiglist ad in Lakewood California for a 1956 Schwinn Corvette. As it happens the Corvette was in bad shape. So I told the guy I was going to pass on the bike. I asked him if he had any other bikes, and he said yes I have a Klunker. I thought he meant a 30's 40's frame bike converted to a mountain bike. So he brought out the bike and I could not believe my eyes he had a 1978 Schwinn Klunker 5. As soon as I saw it I wanted it. I heard about the bike years ago, and how they were only made under that name for 6-months. I verified the serial # and made a deal. I traded him my 1977 Schwinn Spitfire and a little cash.

Some history on the Klunker 5


 Klunker 5 (1978-1979) An early mountain bike in style only, the Klunker 5 featured five speeds and durable tires. Schwinn was noticing something going on in the hills of northern California, but it misread the niche market. The Klunker capitalized on the slang term for the mountain bike precursors hitting the trails, but Schwinn's bike couldn’t withstand the abuse that the homemade clunkers could.

In the midst of this growing craze that would become mountain biking, a magazine/newsletter cropped up that went by the name Klunking. The publication reportedly sued Schwinn over the name of the bike and the Schwinn Klunker was renamed Spitfire after only six months on the market. It was never even in the regular Schwinn catalog. This makes the Klunker a rare ride.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome snag! I would have picked it up any day of the week too. I've seen regular Cruiser 5's going for obscene money on ebay as of late.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

Wanna trade for a chinese Schwinn with bent axles? LOL


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 10, 2012)

How cool! It's a Klunker, man!  I love it.  They ride great too.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2012)

Take real good care of that bike, and it will take real good care of you someday.

 There seems to be a lot of interest from the 50 something crowd towards those Spitfire/Cruiser 5s and the Klunker 5 will always be the most sought after of the bunch.

 Your bike looks like it is in nearly nos condition. Great score!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 10, 2012)

*Tempting*



Uniblab said:


> Wanna trade for a chinese Schwinn with bent axles? LOL




Tempting, but I will have to pass.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll throw in some chopsticks, slightly used by the night shift of Schwinn employees. You can barely smell the fish heads on them


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't get the collectibility in it...looks like something I could go out and buy today and tomorrow.
However, I can see a practical side of it though on the boardwalk and such.
Please someone explain why these are bringing good money on ebay, cause I probably overlook a lot of bikes like this that do.
Chris


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd say you nailed it....because it's multi-speed it's perfect for us 50 something out of shape fat rat bastages but it retains the classic styling of a cantilever frame. Those are the reasons I bought that bicycle shaped device with the bent axles.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 10, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I don't get the collectibility in it...looks like something I could go out and buy today and tomorrow.
> However, I can see a practical side of it though on the boardwalk and such.
> Please someone explain why these are bringing good money on ebay, cause I probably overlook a lot of bikes like this that do.
> Chris




This is the style bike I had when I was 13. I had a 1979 Schwinn Cruiser 5. So it reminds me of my childhood. Even though these bike were massed produced, I still feel they were made very well. Don't know about the rest of the country, but out here in Cali. They are in demand.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 11, 2012)

*These two words.*



scrubbinrims said:


> I don't get the collectibility in it...looks like something I could go out and buy today and tomorrow.
> However, I can see a practical side of it though on the boardwalk and such.
> Please someone explain why these are bringing good money on ebay, cause I probably overlook a lot of bikes like this that do.
> Chris




Supply and Demand.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 11, 2012)

Why does that make me think of hookers and a Shriner's convention?


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 12, 2012)

*Hahaha*



Uniblab said:


> Why does that make me think of hookers and a Shriner's convention?




Maybe because it also applies to the oldest profession in the world.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 12, 2012)

While I wouldn't call the Shriners an amateur operation, I didn't know they were professionals.


----------



## cyberpaull (Oct 9, 2013)

*love this old post*

I look back at some of my old post. This is one of my favorites. Bike guys talking bikes and cracking jokes.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 9, 2013)

Who's joking?  Everything I've read, I can believe.


----------



## vincev (Oct 9, 2013)

I have one .It is extremely heavy.Great find of a rare bike.


----------

